# Nacogdoches Depressional Weltand Trip



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Just to give the near-zero heads-up, I have to go to Nacogdoches either the 5th of next month, or some day the week of the 16th, to select sites for a wetland training I'm doing in early August (what horrible time of year to have folks in the field...).

The folks at the experimental forest there said the closed depressions look great and were full of plants and critters (frogs, salamanders, newts...) the last time they did work in those areas. So, if anyone wanted to head out to a place that is generally not accessible here's an opportunity. The cathch is that by the time I head that way the depressions may have dried up. Davemonkey stated he can't make it, but I'll be looking to collect him some L.pilosa. Kevin Christy may or may not be able to make it, but he is looking for the same species.

I am going to see if I can find any newts that are seeking assylum for Michael 

Anyway, there you have it. I guess it's a pretty good drive for so little notice and during such a horrible time of year, but I have (or "get" rather) to go regardless and figured I'd be neighborly.

Later,


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tempting! I have projects under construction, so probably will not be able to go, but please keep us updated. Is this area connected with the horticulture or forestry department at the university?

Tell all the freedom-fighting newts of the Salamander Spring that the safe-house is ready.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Michael, if you just slight potentially possibly able to go...I highly recommend it, especially if water is present (you'll need tall boots). The site offers some great plants and critters as well as education on wetlands, how plants adapt, etc... Adjacent to one of the spots is a water hole where the university was conducting a frog experiment. There is also some great vegetation there...either a super-slender Potamogeton species or maybe Widgeongrass.

Oh, and yes, the sites are located within the forest that is managed by a partnership with the university, the Forest Service, and NRCS. Public entry (for the general public anyway) is not permitted beyond "the gates" so any chance to get in there is a rare opportunity.


----------

